# Ferry Ramsgate - Oostende



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

Terrific deal. £78.00 return long stay. Booked this afternoon. If you go their website, click on earlybird summer deal. Transeuropaferries!

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for this...I've just got a quote for return of £76 for a month ( August) at lunchtime departure times.

Does anyone know anything about them ? 

G


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Belgian company.Perhaps bosses from the old Belgian Railway Ferry .

Elderly tonnage.Ex Sally &.P&O.Isee the old Picardie is there.Crossing time about 2 hours i suppose,depending on number of rowers..

They have a website. 

Nick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks...must be the bang on the head I got at lunchtime but I was confusing Ramsgate with Newhaven. Ramsgate is a bit far over for us.

G.


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

Belgian company but NOT ex RMT managwment, although 2 ex RMT ships (good condition). One ex Sally ship (Sky), one ex P&O (Bruges/Picardie), one ex P&O freighter.
Primarily freight service but small numbers of passengers (not on the freighter), no foot passengers or coaches. Day time sailings quiet for freight so you get plenty of space
Two websites - transeuropaferries both .co.uk and .com
latter for on-line booking, former more informational
4 hour crossing (although ex Sky is a bit slower)

Special offer running until end August for bookings to end of year (motorhome priced as car)

No Duty free shops but restaurant and bar reasonably priced


----------

